# mit welchem befehl kann ich mein programm autom. schließen



## spike840 (15. Jan 2007)

hallo.
habe folgenden fall

```
switch (choice)
          {
                 case 1: last = addStudent(last);
                         break;
                 case 2: System.out.println("\t\nName der Datei? ");
                         printSavedStudents(reader.readLine() + 2.txt");
                         break;
                 case 3: if (last != null)    //Wenn die Liste nicht leer ist
                         {
                          last = delStudent(last);
                         } else
                         {
                            System.out.println("\tDieListe ist leer!\n");
                         }
                         break;
                 case 4: printAllStudents(last);
                         break;
                 case 5: if (last !=null)
                         {
                          save(reader.readLine() + ".txt",last);

                         }else
                         {
                           System.out.println("\tDie Liste ist leer!\n");
                         }
                         break;
                 case 6: System.out.println("\t\tProgramm wird geschlossen!\n");
                         break;
                 default: System.out.println(\t"Ungueltige Eingabe!");
```
und will wenn "6"eingegeben wird das prog nach der Textausgabe schließen lassen.
hoffe ihr könnt helfen.danke
mfg spike840


----------



## Beni (15. Jan 2007)

Einfach das hier aufrufen:

```
System.exit( 0 );
```


----------



## nocxsville (15. Jan 2007)

```
System.exit(final int returnValue);
```

Gruß,
nocxsville.


----------



## spike840 (15. Jan 2007)

danke


----------

